# physical training/conditioning



## Boris (Apr 10, 2009)

what are y'all doing to get in "combat readiness" condition? post your workouts and inspire some folks!!:congrat:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Push ups, sit ups, pull ups, dips, squat thrusts, and cardio. Good stuff. $79 on a power tower and $75 on a bike on craigslist. Recently moved to a central location ride my bike everywhere. Kicked my but at first. Those considering bike bugout i cant stress practice enough.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

If you like the French army raise your left hand. If you fight like the French army.......RAISE BOTH HANDS.

My main plan is to run and hide, bury my head in the sand and it will all go away. I am taking my lead from our goobermint. Lead through apology. I can say I'm sorry in 14 languages. Training on learning 16 more.

Tugs


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Biking is a good start for fitness. Flat ground doesn't take your fitness as far as hills though. A good seat will make a difference in how much biking you'll do. 
Anyone try jumping rope lately? It'll kick your butt.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I am not military material. If you happen to see me running, don't ask any questions just run too because it's REALLY bad. I have no visions of fighting off the zombie hoards Rambo style.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I tried exercise but it was hard work so I quit. I do walk to the mailbox most days though. I think chewing is good exercise.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Good thread topic!

I try to lay off the sweet stuff which is my biggest weakness! :sssh:

For long term motivation I sign up for one running event a year and then work up my distance and speed so that I perform decently. I will never be a competitive runner but having a goal to work towards is important. Peer pressure is great too so get some other preppers and family and place some bets or set up some prizes.

For scheduled activities I kayak, mountain bike, hike the local mountains and plan quarterly backpacking trips of 3 to 5 days. I have a lot of photos of my trips on my blog. I need to add in a couple more posts including some hiking of old mines at Blewett Pass in Washington. Staying in decent shape helps me get to the plcaes that i find are the most interesting.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

I try to work out as much as possible. I just finished tough mudder (check it out if you don't know what it is) and the whole 12 miles I just thought "this is gonna get me ready"

I plan on doing 2-3 every summer now to stay ready


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I exercise to stay healthy, not to become Rambo. Being in shape, boosts your immune system and prevents diabetes, heart disease, etc. I generally walk 3-5 miles/day. I do sit ups and push ups. The BEST workout I know of is chopping wood. It clears your mind, too! When I'm stressed out, I chop wood. LOL

I frequently carry my 16# "get home" bag when I walk. I have to laugh at these people who have BOBs that weigh 50#. They aren't going to make it. I also laugh at the obese people in their camo that parade around Survival Expos with their AK-47s. They aren't going to make it either. First time they have to haul water or chop wood, they are going to drop dead.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I spent 20+ years weight training about 3/4 times a week, starting in Jr. High. I was on a power lifting team and played football. When I went into law enforcement I decided I need to be stronger than the next guy I had to fight with so I lifted seriously for several years. Now I continue to do do resistance training 2-3 times a week but I am not pushing up the steel like I used to. I focus on medium weight for medium reps. Just don't want to lose what I gained. 

I really need more aerobic exercise however. We go for family walks and play around outside a lot. I also follow the standard rule of 'never be the lazy guy'; as in don't park up close to the store, take the stairs when you can, you don't need to drive everywhere you go, etc., etc.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

My wife is a big walker and she has always walked 3-5 miles a day and after I retired I started walking with her. I could only make it a mile or so and I had to quit. Now we walk 3-4 miles a day, 5 days a week, and on some days will walk 5-6 miles over rough ground. I do a little bike riding and weight lifting, but I'm not going to fool myself and think that I'm in as good as shape as I was in my 30's and 40's


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Great thread...

Since my open heart, I have been trying to make working out a religion to exercise.

Like sentry I was a powerlifter and football player in high school, we had a varsity weightlifting team too, I was brought up to it in 7th grade. When i graduated HS, i was 255, benching 495, squating over 500, deadlift over 500. During my first year in college I had some lung issues and was put on steroids and I ballooned up big time 50+ lbs in a few months... Then I let myself go, when I got married in 1999, I was wearing a size 62 pants... I am now at 310 even with the following workout schedule and pants size is 48-50. Hoping to get down to 255 by next yr and a half.

My workout which is 3-4 days a week is::

Day 1
1 HR on the eclyp bike, while also lifting dumb bells, I take 8 lb dumbbells and I do 20 curls, into 20 presses into 20 overhead curls, take a two minute rest while still cycling, then do another set through the entire hour. My resistance is set to 8, and I try to keep at 65-70 revolutions.

I then hit the sauna and jacuzzi and a shower.

Then I hit legs - squat, lifts, curls, calf presses - 4sets of 8 reps, 5s5r, 3s5r, 5r4r3r2r1r (over 5 weeks)

Day 2
I hit the pool, I do 10 laps with a board for legs only, the 5 laps with breast stroke and 5 laps crawl strokes - a lap is down and back.

Then I work back and abs - crunch machine, dead lifts, etc. Same rep pattern above

Day 3
Treadmill 1 HR, 2.6 mph, 2.5% incline

Arm/chest day - bench press, curls, triceps, rows, etc.

Day 4 
Either back to cycle or pool...

No real lifting.

Oh and every day at gym, I do do 100 crunches on the machine.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I had aworkout thread here somewhere.
Bascially IAW my Army injuries I can still do 2-3 runs a week and 3 iron pumps a week..
If I keep this up I cna still in pretty decent shape.

I am alittle heavy set as I enjoy food but working out 5-6 times a week.. this way I will be stronger/faster than the majoprity of adult males, who are nearly 100% of the threat.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

OH, another good workout....the T-post driver. Keeps those arms sculpted! LOL


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

While I spent 11 years in the Marines, I am no where near the physical condition I was then due to injuries recieved during my service. My workout is mostly hiking and walking. I try to maintain my weight through healthy eating and exercise. While not as in shape as I would like to be I plan on using my knowledge of tactics and local terrain to offset any weakness in my conditioning.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've got a really nice treadmill that has the adjustable incline and can be used with IFit. Also have an elliptical, but stick with the treadmill most of the time. I try to use it 3 times a week. I've been slacking the last 2 months or so because I've been so busy with the kids' football schedule. I do run in a couple 5k races throughout the year.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Right now we're hand clearing a thicket a tornado made two years ago. You'd be surprised at the work out you get when you pull on a top and it's pinned beneath another tree. Still haven't won that battle  

Plus DH doesn't exactly cut those fallen trees to my handling size so there's alot of rolling stuff to the burn pile and yes I feel the burn getting there.

We have about 4 acres that is a total mess so I should be lean by the time I can walk through and not fall down or get hung up on vines. Then we get to start on cutting the standing dead trees (OH JOY).

Once all our land is cleaned up, then we'll start on my parents 12 acres that ajoins ours on the back side. They didn't have as much damage as us (it didn't touch down until it got to our property) but still lost several large oak trees.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

But on a side note, has anyone else seen the Zombie 5K some are starting?

Kinda like flag football they have zombies along the route that try to get your flags. Now that sounds like fun =)


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's fun as long as I can resist the urge to not shoot them in the head.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

LOL!!! True =)

Yahoo had photos of one on the east coast, looked like a trail 5K and actually had zombies laying below fallin logs and such. SO they also scared ya when they had the chance. 

I bet ya have to check your fire arm at the start of the race, but there's always hand to hand combat =)


----------



## josephmrtn (Sep 18, 2012)

us navy seal workout program or p90x w friends its hard to keep my self doin it every day tho so i skip some


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

razorback said:


> But on a side note, has anyone else seen the Zombie 5K some are starting?
> 
> Kinda like flag football they have zombies along the route that try to get your flags. Now that sounds like fun =)


YUP!! they having this in Toronto later this month, looks like a blast!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

razorback said:


> But on a side note, has anyone else seen the Zombie 5K some are starting?
> 
> Kinda like flag football they have zombies along the route that try to get your flags. Now that sounds like fun =)


They are running one here in a couple weeks. Looks pretty fun!


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Pretty great group with a cool variety of ways to stay in shape!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If anyone lives in my area and wants to do a weekly run up kennesaw mt let me know. I could use a workout buddy.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Currently looking for a local or semilocal gym to start learning Muay Thai. Looks like I may have to settle for MMA.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> Currently looking for a local or semilocal gym to start learning Muay Thai. Looks like I may have to settle for MMA.


If I could afford it Id be doin krav maga. Crossfit would be fun too.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

I survived the Thanksgiving food obstacle course without gaining weight. A long, uphill 7 mile mountain bike ride helped to burn a lot of calories!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Since falling off the path a bit in early Octobe,r this was week 4 of 6 workouts a week. (3 runs+3 iron pumps)


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> If I could afford it Id be doin krav maga. Crossfit would be fun too.


I'm actually doing Muay Thai and crossfit now.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Spinning class three or four days a week at a local gym. I keep intending to start going to a weight lifting class a couple of days each week as well. I figure cardio is the most important, but weightlifting is pretty important too. Problem is I really don't like weight lifting. I can sweat my butt off and burn 1,000 calories in a spinning class and enjoy it. I really don't like weight lifting, but need to as a balance.

Right now, I can hike 15 to 20 carrying a 20-25 pound pack fairly easily, so I'm heading in the right direction. I think I need to get up to 25 miles where it doesn't completely wear me out.

Physical fitness is hell.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Cut wood, mix concrete, haul feed, cart hay, turn over compost, dig drainage trenches, lay gravel paths, dig garden, chase horses/pigs/sheep/cows/dogs, dig post holes, cut posts, drive T posts, cut timber, mucking out barns, rock pick, build outbuildings, clean and all the other endless hard yakka that happens on the farm. If I had a pool close I'd swim as well, love it and it's so gentle on these old bones.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Wellrounded said:


> Cut wood, mix concrete, haul feed, cart hay, turn over compost, dig drainage trenches, lay gravel paths, dig garden, chase horses/pigs/sheep/cows/dogs, dig post holes, cut posts, drive T posts, cut timber, mucking out barns, rock pick, build outbuildings, clean and all the other endless hard yakka that happens on the farm. If I had a pool close I'd swim as well, love it and it's so gentle on these old bones.


Yeah, but whatcha' do for exercise, LOL!

Do you have any posts in other threads about your farm? Or pictures?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Since I am partially paralyzed (left leg from hip to knee), have titanium in my back (T12-L1), and I am in constant pain (on a 1-10 scale, shifts between 5-8) I have issues trying to get into better shape. Even walking, I have issues trying not to fall. Last year, just walking out back to the out building, I fell straight on my face onto the paved driveway. Now that leaves a mark! I have fallen several times lately without any major injuries (keeping fingers crossed). I want to get out and try to get in shape, but I have no idea where to start without making my situation worse. By diminishing my food intake I have lost 33lbs in the last 3-4 months. I went from 258lbs to 225lbs. My ultimate weight goal is 185lbs. Any ideas on how I can go forward?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Since I am partially paralyzed (left leg from hip to knee), have titanium in my back (T12-L1), and I am in constant pain (on a 1-10 scale, shifts between 5-8) I have issues trying to get into better shape. Even walking, I have issues trying not to fall. Last year, just walking out back to the out building, I fell straight on my face onto the paved driveway. Now that leaves a mark! I have fallen several times lately without any major injuries (keeping fingers crossed). I want to get out and try to get in shape, but I have no idea where to start without making my situation worse. By diminishing my food intake I have lost 33lbs in the last 3-4 months. I went from 258lbs to 225lbs. My ultimate weight goal is 185lbs. Any ideas on how I can go forward?


Someone on here had a thread about this video, I am unable to find the thread. I don't know if it is something you could try, just thought I would give you the information.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've got to get back to the gym, regained 13 of 40 #s I lost over the last two years. Haven't been there in 90 days, I've also been nipping regularly at comfort foods. In all honnesty I feel rotten compared to earlier this year. I have kept up with the vitamin regimine though.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Since I am partially paralyzed (left leg from hip to knee), have titanium in my back (T12-L1), and I am in constant pain (on a 1-10 scale, shifts between 5-8) I have issues trying to get into better shape. Even walking, I have issues trying not to fall. Last year, just walking out back to the out building, I fell straight on my face onto the paved driveway. Now that leaves a mark! I have fallen several times lately without any major injuries (keeping fingers crossed). I want to get out and try to get in shape, but I have no idea where to start without making my situation worse. By diminishing my food intake I have lost 33lbs in the last 3-4 months. I went from 258lbs to 225lbs. My ultimate weight goal is 185lbs. Any ideas on how I can go forward?


Good for you Startingout-Blair. It is hard; hard for everyone. I have been going to the gym for nearly three years. I have gotten to know a lot of the regulars and they all say sticking with it is the hardest thing to do.

Keep up the good work and as Sir Winston Churchill said: "Never give up. Never ever ever ever give up". You are heading in the right direction, and you can do it.

Adversity makes us stronger. Sometimes adversity sucks, but we are better people for standing up to it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Since I am partially paralyzed (left leg from hip to knee), have titanium in my back (T12-L1), and I am in constant pain (on a 1-10 scale, shifts between 5-8) I have issues trying to get into better shape. Even walking, I have issues trying not to fall. Last year, just walking out back to the out building, I fell straight on my face onto the paved driveway. Now that leaves a mark! I have fallen several times lately without any major injuries (keeping fingers crossed). I want to get out and try to get in shape, but I have no idea where to start without making my situation worse. By diminishing my food intake I have lost 33lbs in the last 3-4 months. I went from 258lbs to 225lbs. My ultimate weight goal is 185lbs. Any ideas on how I can go forward?


Hats off to you be able ot lose so much weiught w/o workign out!!
I dont think many of us ould have repeated your feat.:2thumb:
That bodes well for your plans.

My recommendation:
Swimming.
It works all your muscle groups with low impact while slowly strengtheing your joints..


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Since I am partially paralyzed (left leg from hip to knee), have titanium in my back (T12-L1), and I am in constant pain (on a 1-10 scale, shifts between 5-8) I have issues trying to get into better shape. Even walking, I have issues trying not to fall. Last year, just walking out back to the out building, I fell straight on my face onto the paved driveway. Now that leaves a mark! I have fallen several times lately without any major injuries (keeping fingers crossed). I want to get out and try to get in shape, but I have no idea where to start without making my situation worse. By diminishing my food intake I have lost 33lbs in the last 3-4 months. I went from 258lbs to 225lbs. My ultimate weight goal is 185lbs. Any ideas on how I can go forward?


have you worked with a physical therapist? if not start there. you need to find out what you can do, and if the PT says something like 'you cant do anything', find another PT. next, if its possible for you join a health club that has a pool. swimming is excellent exercise, and the shallow end is a good place to work on balance and bodyweight exercises for your weak side.

i would think that theres at least some weight lifting you can do, but again, you need a docs advice on that.


----------



## hilljen (Nov 28, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> I'm actually doing Muay Thai and crossfit now.


What do you think of the Crossfit? The place where I do martial arts is thinking about offering it.

Is your Muay Thai more about air kicks or are you making contact? If so, do you wear shin guards? I am looking for a good brand to buy but not sure which are a good deal and will hold up well to the wear and tear.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

hilljen said:


> What do you think of the Crossfit? The place where I do martial arts is thinking about offering it.
> 
> Is your Muay Thai more about air kicks or are you making contact? If so, do you wear shin guards? I am looking for a good brand to buy but not sure which are a good deal and will hold up well to the wear and tear.


Crossfit is a really good workout. My wife and I haven't been doing it very long and haven't finished a routine yet. If you've got good cardio, it will be much easier on you.

We have full length Thai heavy bags, strike pads, etc.. We practice both contact and non contact. I'd guess it's something like 85% contact and 15% non contact. I don't wear shin guards and haven't seen anyone wearing them, though I should probably buy a set for when my shins are really torn up. From what I've found on the net, most of the better equipment is coming from manufacturers in Thailand. About all I can really tell you there is to surf around or ask on one of the martial arts forums on the net.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

One of my favorite motivational pictures. (In fact, that reminded me to change my signature.) Lol.

Also, right now I'm just working on my diet and upper body strength. I plan on getting back into running this coming Spring.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Another good week.

2 short but hard runs. 2 solid iron pumps and one swim and the week isnt even over yet.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

teotwaki said:


> Yeah, but whatcha' do for exercise, LOL!
> 
> Do you have any posts in other threads about your farm? Or pictures?


Not yet, should though. Been meaning to tell my story and ask other homesteaders how they operate. I read a lot of comments about the work load, somewhere between watching the grass grow and never having time to do anything but work. I think it's important for non homesteaders to get a feel for the lifestyle if they want to head in that direction. 
Although I struggle with some physical stuff these days I can still out work anyone I've ever met, even the young 'fit' gym addicts (we get a few staying here and they are always dumbfounded at how a middle aged plump woman can just keep hauling hay or diggin' trenches all day and THEN cook for everyone, LOL.) I think a large part of it is that I really love what I do and take great joy in seeing a task completed, hard work really isn't all that hard when it brings you joy.


----------

